
Looking back at 20 years of email attachments with creator Nathaniel Borenstein - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/28/2908737/nathaniel-borenstein-email-attachment-20th-anniversary
======
mjwalshe
this is the same bad story that was in the guardian x.400 handled binary
attachments over 20 years ago.

